# Ping i200 stiff or regular shaft



## kmaultsby (Aug 6, 2017)

I have been looking at ping i200 for awhile. I am a little weird I learn how the play golf with Wilson Staffs back in the seventies over the years playing different sets of clubs it seems every time I go to game improvement clubs I play worst. My handicap is around fifteen and I was thinking game improvement clubs will help me but it gets worse. I playing Titleist AP1 and they fill like shelves. Today I hit the Taylormade M1 Mizuno forge balance JPX 900 Taylormade p770 and the Ping i200. The club that had the smallest dispersion was the i200's. The shaft was the stock AWT 2.0 stiff shaft. 
My question is should I go with the stiff or regular shaft?
Here are my numbers.

7 iron

My average numbers 
club head speed 74.3 
ball speed 101mph
launch angle 24.6
side spin 315 L rpm
backspin 3463
Total spin 3501
peak height 31 yards
average Carry 145.33
Total distance 159.42
offline 2 yards


----------

